# Nov 12th kids



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We should be seeing our first winter kids in two weeks! I am getting really excited now! Both girls have been bagging up for over a month now, it will be their first kidding. 
They are half sisters both bred to a red Lazy S-T buck we had on loan. 
Mimi is a purebred, dam was a paint so fingers crossed for more paint babies.








Bertha is fullblood, her dam was solid red.









Our first kids from our buck won't be here until december... can't wait for that!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

ooooo beautiful girls.... I am sending waves of jealousy out to you over Mimi! That face takes her over the top! Best of luck in your kiddings and PLEASE post pictures of Mimi's kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, Good luck


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't wait to see! Beautiful girls!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you!
Mimi does have a funny shaped face, but it makes her incredibly cute. When we were at the farm we got her picking out goats last year, she was the only one that came up to me... and bit me on the butt! So how could I not take her home?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Mimi is adorable! Both girls are very beautiful. Nov 12th is just around the corner! Can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yay! Can't wait to see pics of your goat babies! :wahoo:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I know it is just around the corner! I already told my husband I won't be working with him the end of the week lol. I have bets for kidding saturday, my husband has next wednesday. He will probably be right, they always make you wait soo long! Both their udders have doubled in size this week. They are not very big, but I am still guessing mulitiplies seeing they were developing udders so soon. Poor Mimi is disgustingly dirty from drippling urine when she lays down, haven't had any water to clean her up with the electric down and now its soo cold here.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I forgot to post a pic of the buck they are bred to!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats waiting is so hard! Nice buck! who is he out of?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He is LCD Lazy S-T Gunslinger X Lazy S-T Full Red Surprise


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Mimi kidded this afternoon! She had a big traditional buck and a solid red doe! I will post pictures in the birth announcements.
Bertha looks like she will be soon to follow!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooooh oooh!! Can hardly wait for the pics!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

woo hoo congrats on the first 2. That was nice of her one of each and both colors.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I know it was! I was happy I got my little red doe! I didn't expect to get any solid reds from her.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Bertha is driving me nuts! She has been stretching and uncomfortable since saturday. Her ligaments have been gone since sunday when I checked her at 2am and she sure is taking her sweet time! I had saw her in the field in the afternoon yesterday on her side and looked like she was pushing... but nope just got up and went to graze lol. She had no interest in breakfast this morning and didn't finish her dinner last night.... so heres hoping today is the day!


----------

